# Hardware - Virtualisierungs Software



## vikozo (11. Apr. 2014)

Guten Tag
ich habe eine Hardware und suche eine OpenSource Virtualisierungs Software.
Was würdet Ihr Empfehlen, was sind eure Erfahrungen?

mit freundlichem gruss
Vincent


----------



## nowayback (11. Apr. 2014)

openvz
xenserver
proxmox

in der reihenfolge je nach anforderung


----------



## vikozo (11. Apr. 2014)

@nowayback
soweit vielen dank


----------



## vikozo (12. Apr. 2014)

was wäre mit KVM?
gibt es noch weitere?


----------



## nowayback (12. Apr. 2014)

ja es gibt noch weitere, aber wozu alle aufzählen? Was willst du denn machen? 

vmware, parallels, virtualbox, hyper-v, all das sind sachen die man nutzen kann, aber machts für dich sinn?


----------



## vikozo (16. Apr. 2014)

@nowayback
nur neugierde, aber danke für die Infos.
Werde openVZ Installieren 

und was ich vorhabe
build the perfect server - Wombat.ch


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Apr. 2014)

Wann immer es geht finde ich auch Openvz perfekt. Ich nutze es gern iVm Proxmox. Da ich hier die Option habe mal fix zum Testen auch ein Win, Freebsd o.ä. mit KVM aufzusetzen. 
Selbst kleine Kisten betreibe ich immer mit Openvz, weil es einfach nix einfacheres und schnelleres gibt um die Kiste von A nach B zu transferieren, snapshots sind kein Ding. Einfach praktisch. Solange der Host mir gehört, ist das openvz für Linux (bei mir) obligatorisch.
Erst wenns dran geht die Kiste mit fremden zu teilen, dann mag ich gern was anderes, damit meine Ressaurcen mir sicher sind und ich mehr Möglichkeiten habe. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (17. Apr. 2014)

@sven
danke für dein Feedback - Openvz scheint wohl "das beste" zu sein.
Muss nur noch rausfinden wie ich dann ein Windows 8 zum laufen kriege in einem Container. Virtualisierung im Virtuellen.

gruss
Vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Apr. 2014)

Dann wäre Proxmox eigentlich genau passend. Dort kannst Du openvz Linux und KVM Windows installieren. Auf ein und der selben Kiste.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Sven
jetzt hab ich das Promox gelesen.
Ist das auch Kostenlos oder muss man dafür bezahlen?

gruss
vinc


----------



## nowayback (17. Apr. 2014)

Genau deswegen hab ich immerzu gefragt was du tun willst....



> openvz
> xenserver
> proxmox


Home

Gratis...


----------



## vikozo (17. Apr. 2014)

es ist wie beim essen.
mit dem Essen kommt der Apetit. 

würde es sinn machen openvz zu haben und in einem Container Promox und dort dann Win8 und Win7 zu haben? 

Nun ja die Hardware ist bestellt... hab noch Ostern zum überlegen


----------



## nowayback (18. Apr. 2014)

wenn dann proxmox und darin openvz + win


----------



## darkness_08 (18. Apr. 2014)

Ich teste gerade OPenVZ und bin schwer begeistert.

Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich dort keine Quotas innerhalb der Container anlgen, oder?


----------



## nowayback (18. Apr. 2014)

Disk quota - OpenVZ Linux Containers Wiki


----------



## darkness_08 (18. Apr. 2014)

Ich meine keine generellen Quotas. Sonder die Einstellungen aus ISPConfig für den Kunden. Dort kann ich ja auch Quota setzen.


----------



## nowayback (18. Apr. 2014)

die funktionieren nicht.


----------



## wotan2005 (19. Apr. 2014)

das funktioniert aber bei XEN.


----------



## nowayback (19. Apr. 2014)

xen ist ja langsamer als openvz.... aber ja, dafür bietet xen viele andere vorteile die auch bei mir überwiegen... HA, OS unabhängigkeit, Quotas, ....


----------



## wotan2005 (20. Apr. 2014)

Xen ist nicht langsam, ich jedenfalls kann das nicht bestätigen und ich nutze Xen schon seit der Version 1.


----------



## nowayback (20. Apr. 2014)

> *xen ist ja langsamer als openvz*


das kannst du nicht bestreiten und was anderes habe ich auch nicht geschrieben...


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2014)

Ich kann Nowayback da nur beipflichten. Wenn Du nicht Xen und OpenVZ unter dem selben Setup mit ordentlich last getestet hast, wirst Du es vermutlich nicht merken, denn "idle" fühlt sich immer schnell an. Aber wenn Du z.B. einen MySQL Server auf der selben Hardware einmal mit Xen und einmal mit openvz virtualisierst und dann einen MySQL Benchmark laufen lässt, dann weißt Du was nowayback und ich meinen.


----------



## vikozo (29. Apr. 2014)

ich sehe und lese, ist sehr Interessant. danke für die Vielen Beiträge!
Aber eben wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual.


----------

